# Critique My Equ(trotting)



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

finn113 said:


> ovbiously


 :shock: that should be obviously


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Your lower leg seems sturdy, and you post nice. But your arms are too straight. Bring your elbows in closer to your sides. But overall nice! Pretty horse!


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

howrsegirl123 said:


> Your lower leg seems sturdy, and you post nice. But your arms are too straight. Bring your elbows in closer to your sides. But overall nice! Pretty horse!


yeah I'm still working on that lol thanx


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, I have a tendency to keep my arms a little too straight. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

One thing I heard you can do is put a crop between your back and your arms to help you learn to keep your arms more bent and your shoulders straighter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You're rotating your pelvis backwards, hollowing your back out. Rotate your pelvis forwards so that your back isn't arched. Don't force your heel down, think of stretching into your heel, not forcing it down; if you force it, your foot will come forwards as a result. Bend those elbows, shorten your rein, close your fingers and get those thumbs on top! Learn how to feel your diagonal rather than doing an obvious look down to check it. Don't let your upper body get too far ahead of the motion, if you do and your horse spooks or does a nasty stop, you'll do a great impression of a lawn dart  
All in all, looking good


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> You're rotating your pelvis backwards, hollowing your back out. Rotate your pelvis forwards so that your back isn't arched. Don't force your heel down, think of stretching into your heel, not forcing it down; if you force it, your foot will come forwards as a result. Bend those elbows, shorten your rein, close your fingers and get those thumbs on top! Learn how to feel your diagonal rather than doing an obvious look down to check it. Don't let your upper body get too far ahead of the motion, if you do and your horse spooks or does a nasty stop, you'll do a great impression of a lawn dart
> All in all, looking good


Thanks, I will definitely work on that


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a horrible time keeping my elbows bent and one day someone pointed out I have really short arms xD if my elbows are bent my hands would be resting on the front of the saddle, which is what always confused me! 
As a fashion major we learned the 'correct' (and I use the term loosely) proportions for a human, and I learned my arms are too short xD

I had a dressage instructor who would constantly nag me "bend your elbows" then a minute later "put your hands more forward!" - this would repeat over and over, no matter where I put my hands/elbows it was never right! xD


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Finn, I just re-read my post .. Do you understand what I mean about your pelvis? I'm not sure I was very clear and I'm happy to go into more detail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I know this sounds like a cop out, but I agree with what has been said so far, both good and bad. I will add that at times it looks like your inside shoulder is advanced.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Finn, I just re-read my post .. Do you understand what I mean about your pelvis? I'm not sure I was very clear and I'm happy to go into more detail.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I know this sounds like a cop out, but I agree with what has been said so far, both good and bad. I will add that at times it looks like your inside shoulder is advanced.


What do you mean by my shoulder being advanced?  thanx for replying.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok so go on the ground on your hands and knees with your back flat and eyes looking at the ground - your pelvis will be neutral here, which is what you want. Now look up at the ceiling and point your bum at the ceiling too, so your stomach drops to the ground - this is your pelvis rotated back (the head position is just to help you understand what to do. Now bring your head back to neutral and keep your pelvis rotated back - this is the duck butt you have right now - to correct it, roll your pelvis back to neutral. You can over-exaggerate to see what it feels like, too. 

A very visual "visual": when in the saddle, imagine you have a tampon in, and you are pulling the string towards the horse's ears. That will make you tip your pelvis in the right direction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There's one description I've never heard before. String yes, but not it's origins. (laughing) Regarding pelvis tilt, I have them feel for it with a hand and then feel it move when they try to make the navel touch the spine then relax. If she is leading with the inside shoulder she may also be leading with the inside hip, common in right handed riders.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

haha @justdressageit I really like that analogy lol. I will try what you said to do on the ground and see if I feel a difference on my horse. Thanx this really helped!!


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanx to everyone who replied! I will probably have another critique video up soon to see if I improved using all your suggestions! Thanx again!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You're very welcome 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank You to everyone who commented!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Ok so go on the ground on your hands and knees with your back flat and eyes looking at the ground - your pelvis will be neutral here, which is what you want. Now look up at the ceiling and point your bum at the ceiling too, so your stomach drops to the ground - this is your pelvis rotated back (the head position is just to help you understand what to do. Now bring your head back to neutral and keep your pelvis rotated back - this is the duck butt you have right now - to correct it, roll your pelvis back to neutral. You can over-exaggerate to see what it feels like, too.
> 
> A very visual "visual": when in the saddle, imagine you have a tampon in, and you are pulling the string towards the horse's ears. That will make you tip your pelvis in the right direction.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh man! Now I'm going to be thinking about tampons while I'm correcting my pelvis!!! I don't know what I'd do if an instructor started yelling that out to me across an arena!!! I'd probably fall right out of the saddle!:shock:


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Oh man! Now I'm going to be thinking about tampons while I'm correcting my pelvis!!! I don't know what I'd do if an instructor started yelling that out to me across an arena!!! I'd probably fall right out of the saddle!:shock:


 lol I totally agree!! I think I would bust out laughing and fall off of my horse too. I can just imagine rolling on the floor laughing and my horse just staring at me thinking" Wait why is she......oh nevermind as long as I get carrots I really don't care" lol. Rotfl!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You will never, ever forget that visual though, will you?


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> You will never, ever forget that visual though, will you?


Haha nope!  and quite frankly, neither will my horse lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

I think just dressageit pretty much summed up a great critique, but if there is anything else that has not been mentioned yet, feel free to comment and let me know! Thanx again!!


----------

